# Warding off holiday weight gain



## ScottsLady (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi ladies- I'm brand new here and look forward to chatting with you all! I'm currently trying to lose a few lbs. and I'm really worried about the holidays and how "good" I will be. My family can put on a good amount of peer pressure about how much I eat and drink ("oh come on, you can have one more!")

I was reading an article on the Scott Common Sense site and it said to: Really taste your food-- We’re so used to rushing through meals that we rarely stop to enjoy what we’re eating. Slow down, chew your food and be mindful of the delicious flavors. -- isn't that a good hint? Usually I just plow through meals b/c they're so delicious. I need to learn how to savor I guess. 

So how do you all do it over the holidays? Do you prepare certain low-cal recipes? If so, please share!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 16, 2009)

the only thing i do is try not to use recipes that are total carbs and or a lot of sugar. splendia brown in sweet potatoes comes to mind

splendia can also be used in baking. generally i do half sugar and half white splendia. no i do not work for splendia, just cook with it. lol


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 16, 2009)

I have seriously been watching what I eat since early march and at first when I thought about how am I gonna get through thanksgiving and christmas dinner, especially since I am cooking, I got a little worried. I decided to look at it a whole different way. Thanksgiving dinner, it's just one meal, one day, why let it worry me. Enjoy your dinner and time with the family.


----------



## ScottsLady (Nov 17, 2009)

babetoo- thanks for the advice on splendia  

getoutamykitchen- I agree, it's just one meal, but I tend to overeat before and after. So maybe I'll make a few "leaner" dishes if I can't control my snacking!


----------



## mcnerd (Nov 17, 2009)

Yup, I agree.  Its the snacking and extra eating during and after the holiday meals that is the killer, especially if you have family and/or guests around, which also means you have food and snacks constantly around.  I never worry about "the" big meal itself.


----------



## Drell (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi, I'm new too, I signed up a while ago but never posted. Then computer crashed and I forgot about this site.

I've been using splenda in a lot of cooking lately and that is what I will be doing during the holidays. My husband doesn't care for splenda plus he really doesn't need to lose weight but I do so will be cutting calories where ever I can. I made an apple pie with splenda not long ago and husband liked it, didn't tell him it was sweetened with splenda. lol


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 23, 2009)

Slowing down while eating is good, as is using smaller plates.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been on a diet and exercise regime since mid-March and have lost 65 of the 70 pounds I wanted to lose by Christmas. Personally, I am not going to worry about enjoying all of the wonderful foods that will be presented at Thanksgiving. I'm not going to pig out and have three pieces of pecan pie;  but I am also not going to torture myself by being overly careful on Thanksgiving day. If I gain a pound or two, so what. I will cut back a little more the following week or ramp up my exercise a little. Thanksgiving is a once a year event and I plan to enjoy it.....but not go overboard!!


----------



## dogbaker (Nov 23, 2009)

I am on a diet and have a goal to have lost 21 pounds by christmas. I am half way there 
I would eat a nice salad before you go so your not starving. 
offer to bring a dessert then make a low cal version of your favorite pie and keep it to yourself as a secret. 
keep your portions down to a "taste" of the things you want. 
Eat only the food you don't get everyday. 
Have a large glass of water at the table 
Most of all enjoy a nice walk and chat with your favorite nephew or whomever and have a 
Wonderful thanksgiving


----------



## letscook (Nov 24, 2009)

Everything in Moderation !!!

No second helpings, fill up on the less fatting and only eat a little of the high calories.
so you get to taste everything but you fill up on lo cal stuff like  veggies, 

I also drink a glass of water before i sit down to dinner that way you are starting with something in your stomach.


----------



## cookingexp (Nov 28, 2009)

You must be kidding if you are really serious of going on a diet on holidays. I love eating food and having holidays, I can't stop myself from having good food. And it would often result in my weight getting increased by a few Kgs. So, i am really doubtful if you can really go on that diet during holidays


----------



## dogbaker (Nov 28, 2009)

cookingexp said:


> You must be kidding if you are really serious of going on a diet on holidays. I love eating food and having holidays, I can't stop myself from having good food. And it would often result in my weight getting increased by a few Kgs. So, i am really doubtful if you can really go on that diet during holidays



Yes dieting is very possible during the holidays BUT only if you are committed to the  process and focused on your goals. 
You can always find dozens of reasons any time of year to not start new habits or not quit drinking,overeating,smoking etc. 
You need to be totally commited and do it one meal or hour at a time.


----------



## Claire (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm with those who say they aren't going to get uptight about eating over the holidays, but I do it with a caveat:  I try my best not to skip an exercise class, but even more so make it a part of the tradition to take a walk after a big meal.  Instead of driving around to see the holiday decorations, walk and talk.  I've spent holidays in Hawaii and in Florida and in Virginia, and all three places we took beach walks after the heavy meal.  Here I have a hard time getting people to get on the bandwagon for it ("Oh, no, let's drive" for walks that aren't difficult or long).  But you can start with, "OK, I'm taking a walk, anyone want to join me?"  

For those of us who truly love food, thinking that we're going to diet our way through the holidays, or make certain dishes without the special ingredients that make them, well, special ... well it isn't going to happen.  In my experience the anxiety that comes with knowing you blew it just makes you eat more.  So, to me it is enjoy, but keep moving.  And I don't care what anyone says, cleaning house and cooking don't burn a single calorie (yeah, I know, I know ... but somehow I know many, many families where the couch potato members are thin and the run up and downstairs, cook the food, do the laundry and dishes members have weight issues).

The walk theory has a large, very positive, side effect.  Even when the weather sucks, getting out for a bit every day, on your feet, staves off depression, a really terrible side effect of holidays.


----------



## ButterflyDancer (Nov 28, 2009)

I really don't do anything different except... before I sit down to eat, I dirnk a full glass of water. About 12 oz. Then I just eat as useal and don't over stuff myself. Over stuffing yourself does not give time for your brain to say "HEY STOP IM FULL" it takes about 20 mins for this to occur...so if your slamming food for 20mins...yeah...your gonna be over loaded and it's all going to get stored as fat.

Glass of water, same portions, eat slower...give brain time to react... you'll be good as golden. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 28, 2009)

I would "NEVER" discourage anyone from getting a little more exercise as there many wonderful benefits from such activities.  That being said, it is pretty much of a myth that you can walk off that big Thanksgiving or Christmas dinner.

A few eye-opening exercise facts.  A very general rule of thumb is that you burn about 100 calories per mile walked.  There is quite a bit of variation depending upon how much you weigh and how fast you walk/run; but a 100 pound person who plods along at 2 MPH will burn about 60 calories per mile while a 300 pound individual who is moving it at 5 MPH will burn about 220 calories per mile.  To put those figures in terms we can all relate to, the 100 pounder will have to walk for 2-1/4 hours to burn off a Milky Way candy bar and about half that long to burn off a 12 oz. can of Coke.  The 300 pounder has to run for about 15 minutes to work off that same  candy bar and about 8 minutes to "do" the Coke.  Scary, huh??  And don't forget that a single slice of Grandma's pecan pie probably has about "TWICE" the calories of the candy bar!!!!!  (I ride my bicycle for an hour and a half ± every day and that is good for only about one pound per week of weight loss.)

Bottom line is that it is a "LOT" easier to not eat something than it is to work it off after it is in the tummy!!

Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving.  Do go out for that after-dinner walk; but, if you are serious about losing some weight, be sure to push away from the table after that first piece of pie!!


----------



## ButterflyDancer (Nov 28, 2009)

Randy----

 How does one do this "pushing" thing when pie is involved? LOL I Liked what you said! Have a Merry Christmas!


----------

